# 42010 brass gear



## joea (Feb 7, 2015)

Any (reasonable) sources for the worm gear 1720933? I have a 42010 that has a rather destroyed gear. Not the same one I posted about the electric start. I just seem to collect them, also having a Bolens of that style. 



The gear box seals were leaking and thought it was a good idea to replace it while at it. However, it has proven to be an adventure. Both is sourcing the part and disassembly.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Try Ebay, Repairclinic.com. Good Luck.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-MT...885824&hash=item41f39085bd:g:xakAAOSwv1db61DN


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-MT...CIAAOSw1WJZI2Kp:sc:USPSFirstClass!01824!US!-1


Everywhere else is over $90.


----------

